
The Golden Ratio and Typography  - lauradhamilton
http://www.lauradhamilton.com/the-golden-ratio-and-typography
======
kmm
That's actually a common misconception. There's no proof the proportions of
Parthenon especially exhibit the golden ratio, neither do the proportions of
the human body. Not to mention that there are so many body parts to compare to
each other lengthwise, that it's inevitable some will end up close to 1.618.

According the Wikipedia article for the golden ratio, there's a few places
where it might show, but nothing too conclusive. In my opinion, it's just
make-belief, people want to believe in a mysterious and divine constant
guiding nature. I don't know a lot about typography, but I see no reason
whatsoever to use the golden ratio to determine the proportions between sizes.

1: [http://measureofdoubt.com/2011/08/29/lies-and-legends-
about-...](http://measureofdoubt.com/2011/08/29/lies-and-legends-about-the-
golden-ratio/) 2:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_common_misconceptions#M...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_common_misconceptions#Mathematics)

~~~
jmyc
Another nice summary of this sort of thing: Fibonacci Flim-Flam

[http://www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/pseudo/fibonacc.htm](http://www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/pseudo/fibonacc.htm)

------
mef
Relevant: Mythbusting the Golden Mean

[http://gurneyjourney.blogspot.ca/2013/01/mythbusting-
golden-...](http://gurneyjourney.blogspot.ca/2013/01/mythbusting-golden-mean-
part-1.html)

[http://gurneyjourney.blogspot.com/2013/01/part-2-golden-
mean...](http://gurneyjourney.blogspot.com/2013/01/part-2-golden-mean-and-
leonardo.html)

[http://gurneyjourney.blogspot.ca/2013/01/part-3-golden-
mean-...](http://gurneyjourney.blogspot.ca/2013/01/part-3-golden-mean-in-
nature-and-man.html)

[http://gurneyjourney.blogspot.ca/2013/01/part-4-golden-
mean-...](http://gurneyjourney.blogspot.ca/2013/01/part-4-golden-mean-and-
human-body.html)

[http://gurneyjourney.blogspot.ca/2013/01/part-5-last-
questio...](http://gurneyjourney.blogspot.ca/2013/01/part-5-last-question-
about-golden.html)

------
coreymaass
Inspired by Brown's modularscale.com, I built another viewer for golden ratios
for my own use. I use them all the time in css.
[http://gelform.com/golden](http://gelform.com/golden)

------
lutusp
I wish this myth would die a well-deserved death. The Golden Ratio isn't a
well-kept mathematical secret behind Greek architecture, art and typography.
This is New Age nonsense masquerading as science.

------
nolaneo
It'd be nice to see an example at the end. Does the page itself even use the
ratio for the headings?

